# RIP Mulder, CH Pebwin's XPDNC OS SDHF



## Ljilly28

http://www.simplesite.com/pebwin/22763312

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=29595


----------



## HiTideGoldens

So sad, what a gorgeous boy.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Please give Berna my condolences. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## inge

That's Tess's dad....run free, Mulder, you died too young!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

What a beauitful boy, RIP Mulder.


----------



## chipstone

With a very heavy heart, I am tears as I write this
There will never, ever be another like him. He was simply the best. Not only a phenomenal show dog, he was the happiest & most loving animal I've ever known. Mulder touched the lives of so many & and has left such a wonderful legacy behind. Berna called to give me the news yesterday & we both just cried for him, our hearts are broken. I loved that dog with all my heart & am so thankful to have cared for him and be loved by him. I love you Mully, rest peacefully <3


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so very, very sorry. Condolences to you and to Berna.




chipstone said:


> With a very heavy heart, I am tears as I write this
> There will never, ever be another like him. He was simply the best. Not only a phenomenal show dog, he was the happiest & most loving animal I've ever known. Mulder touched the lives of so many & and has left such a wonderful legacy behind. Berna called to give me the news yesterday & we both just cried for him, our hearts are broken. I loved that dog with all my heart & am so thankful to have cared for him and be loved by him. I love you Mully, rest peacefully <3


----------



## Karen519

*Condolences*

Please give my condolences to Berna.
Rest in Peace, sweet Boy!!!


----------



## Debles

I am so very sorry for the loss of another wonderful golden. What happened? He was too young.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

SO very sad. Godspeed sweet boy. And hugs to all who loved him.


----------



## musicgirl

Not another beautiful soul =( RIP Mulder. You were SO beautiful and clearly SO well loved


----------



## goldencontriever3

So very sad. I am so sorry.


----------



## Laurie

I am so sorry!!! My thoughts go out to Mulders family.

RIP handsome boy!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR

I was so sorry to see this on Facebook earlier. Mulder was a beautiful boy who was indeed very well loved. I can only imagine how Berna and Peter are feeling right now.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

RIP Griffy's Grandad. My condolences to Berna and her family.


----------



## StickyToedGeckos

Dear Mulder,

You left us all to soon, and have left a hole in many hearts. I am very thankful that I got to meet you in person when I picked up your grand daughter, and had the absolute pleasure in giving you all the hugs and kisses you asked for. 

While the ones you have left struggle with the "why" and the hurt you have left in our hearts, I know that you and all those we have lost are looking down on all of us and letting us know in your own way that you are ok...I will hug my own fur kids a little tighter and longer tonight and think of you.. God Speed Mulder, and teach those waiting at the bridge a thing or two ok? 

Loved and missed by those who knew you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

My heart broke when I read of Mulder's passing this morning. I remember when Kathy called me to say watch the Westminster! I kept saying, "Tucker, there's your Dad!" For a woman with sicca, I shed a few tears today.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

I had not heard about this. How sad! This has been a tough year for our beloved breed and so many of our shining stars.


----------



## beccacc31

I am just getting this news now! I am so sad, I sat with my Wilson and cried, telling him that his dad has passed. God Speed Mulder and say hello to my Mitchell. Run Free and look down upon your children.


----------



## MillysMom

I am so sorry to read of this. What a gorgeous dog Mulder was, I wish I could have met him in person. Hush is his great granddaughter.


----------



## arcane

Very Sad...condolences to all who loved Mulder..GodSpeed Dear Boy...


----------



## Bogey's Mom

How did he pass?


----------



## Ljilly28

BISS, BIS CH PEBWIN XPDNX, SDHF, OS MULDER TRIBUTE
It is with great sadness that I tell everyone of the passing of a very special Golden.
Mulder - BISS, BIS, Ch Pebwin XPDNC< SDHF, OS
March 16, 2000 - December 22, 2010

As a tribute to MULDER, we would like to prepare a Memorial ad which will be in a future issue of the GR News and also make a donation to Berna & Peter's two special funds, "Golden Retriever Foundation Zeke Cancer Fund" and "Take the Lead". We hope to join together to honor this special Golden. Like others, he left his mark on the breed and will be sorely missed.

If you would like to donate, please send all checks payable to me at the following address:
Rose Desantis
592 Benson Road
Middlebury CT 06762


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Aw, darn. That's really sad news. Mulder was Gilmours Grandpop.

RIP little buddy...


----------



## Ljilly28

RIP too to Mulder kid, Jag- BISS Nautilus Just A Gigilo SDHF OS


----------

